# Please Welcome Odin



## Shuu (Oct 15, 2005)

Went to the show today. Was there about 20 minutes. Found a 3 month old Fawn buck and hauled butt outta there.

Gave him an alfalfa cube. He loved that.

















His setup while he's in quarantine.






He started chowing down on pellets as soon as I filled up the feeder. What a pig.






Hehehe






We're going to the vet at 2:00. I'll past his weight then.. he's already bigger than Loki and Tyr at 3 months! _|?|O


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 15, 2005)

He's ADORABLE!! Congrats!


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 15, 2005)

ohhh SHuu!! He is so adorable! congratulations


----------



##  (Oct 15, 2005)

What a sweetLooking boy he is , congradulations, the wait was wellworth it .


----------



## cirrustwi (Oct 15, 2005)

Oh, he is too cute!You will beamazed athow fast he will grow.I was looking at the girlslast nightand I'm just amazed at how quickly they have grown.Delilah was a tiny little 6 week old handful when I got her andnow she'shuge!But what a sweet baby you got!

Jen


----------



## Shuu (Oct 15, 2005)

He sure needs his nails cut. Left me all marked up on the way home...





(my stomach)


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 15, 2005)

Oh You poor thing! 

Those scratches HURT! Lord knows there's a lot of strength andweight behindthose legs. I'm so sorry. Make sure you get some aloe or Vitamin-E oil on those cuts. 

* * * * * * *

As to Odin - 

:inlove: I feel weak :faint:

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 15, 2005)

Shuu,

Handle him a lot. Even those that pain is fresh in your mind from those scratches, pick him up often. As noted by the others, he'll grow very fast. They have to know from the early stages that no matter how muchthey fight you, You Will Win. 

I always think of Buck Jones saying that you have to have the attitude ofThe Big Kahuna Rabbit. Never is that more important that trying topick up the bigger breeds. 

Because Flemish are such babies, I truly think that they're more afraidof you picking them up and dropping them than they are of anything else. I have to move fast from getting Cali picked up and put into the babycradle position. Once there, she goes instantly into a trance, but gettingher there has caused some scrapes along the way. Luckily I held hera lot as she was growing, so we know how to handle each other now anddo so without any incidence.

WELCOME TO THE FLEMISH FAMILY. 

They Truly Rock!



-Carolyn


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 15, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome to Odin!Great name for a GIANT!Good luck with him! You willhave to handle him no matter WHAT he thinks!Gotta get himused to it... Even if it isn't his favorite thing, he hastoget used to it. (Believe me! You should see my stomach! LOL!) He'll get used to it...

Best wishes to the new baby! :great:


----------



## Shuu (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks for the advice! I'm not afraidof scratches; they heal. I have enough trouble with Loki and Tyr and handling now and they're only 4 lbs! Have no worries, Odin will be handled plenty. I'd hate to suddenly realize how big he's become and I can't handle him. :?


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 15, 2005)

Glad to hear it, Shuu!

You can't be afraid of Flemish. Although Believe Me - more people are than not! Most of my visitors that don't know rabbits get the look ofshock and fear on their faces when they see her. 

You'll have to read Danielle Hayduk's article in this month's Rabbits Only Magazine ( http://rabbitpeople.com ) about introducing Joe Buttercup to people and her family. 

He may give you a little nip to get your attention now and then. Many tend to do that. When/if he does, jump back and yell, "OWW!" He'll get thepoint. They do stop. 

I might add that I have "Cali Clothes". When she was a baby and just getting to know me and the lay of the land, she would come up and nibble on my sweatshirt or jeans. They now have holes in them and I can't wear them out of the house. I love them. They're my most comfortable clothes! Anyway, that does stop. 

I do have to warn all of my guests though: If Cali goes up and nudges you, pet her. If you don't, she'll tug on your pant leg or shoe - and when she tugs, you could find yourself with a hole in your pants or dent of your shoe. Their teeth are so sharp and they don't know how strong they are.

:bunnydance: The Fun is Just Beginning! :bunnydance:

-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 15, 2005)

Beautiful boy :inlove:. Congrats to you.

Jn


----------



## bunnydude (Oct 15, 2005)

Congratulations! He's a beauty!


----------



## Shuu (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks everyone!

I just got back from the vet. She gave me a bit of a scare. She was checking Odin's bits and I said to her, "It's a boy, right?" and she answered yes very slowly. After feeling around a bit more she said she couldn't feel any testicles. I thought the breeder had screwed up, but I was too attached to the rabbit now to exchange. Luckily she did find his boys, though. He sure pulled 'em up there!

He weights 3.5kg, 7.9lbs. His lungs sound great, good teeth, everything ingood health. He's a little head-shy at the moment and doesn't like having his mouth touched. I'll have to rid him of that fear. 

We ended up going to a couple pet stores for toys and food and a bigger litter pan. I've never gotten so much attention in my life! Nor have I seen as many wide-eyed on lookers as when I told them he was 3 months.He got a lot of pats and attention on his first day home. He's resting in his cage now, probably chowing down on some grub.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 15, 2005)

I want a Flemish. :tantrum:No fair! But my family sees Mocha and Spice and think they're huge already.onder:


----------



## ariel (Oct 15, 2005)

Wow Shuu, you are in for some fun with that Odin!!

3 1/2 Kg already? LOL Odin is bigger than my daugter when she was born LOL

Do you guys have pawpaw ointment there???






It's great for scratches, burns, dermatitis, nappy rash the whole lot.

Our whole family swear by it, (I am the biggest fan of it , it helped clear my dermatitia when I started hairdressing when nothing else would) anyway it'll fix those scratches.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 15, 2005)

Wow! My biggest boy, Spice, is 100 grams less than Odin and he's 2.5 years old!


----------



## hoppy (Oct 15, 2005)

congrats on your new boy.He's soo cute. I want a flemish.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 15, 2005)

What a cute lil boy. He sure reminds me of Meat Head our big boy. He is a fawn flemmie who is now 4 and half monthsold and weighs wopping 10 pounds.


----------



## Zee (Oct 16, 2005)

Shuu 

The new addition is GORGEOUS !!!!!

Speak to you later today


----------



## Shuu (Oct 16, 2005)

I had him on the couch last night. Didn't even pee once. I'm sure that won't last, though.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 16, 2005)

He's looks gorgeous against the blue couch. How did you pry yourself away from him last night to get some sleep? I'm sure he was the last one you said good night to and the first one you thought of and checked on when you woke up.

It's not a given that he'll go to the bathroom on the couch. None of mine ever have. 


-Carolyn


----------



## ariel (Oct 16, 2005)

He sure is a cutie, but I have to ask what is the aqua coloured stuff in his ear????
Pardon my ignorance, I am assuming it's some sort of tattoing thingy?

(sorry to sound vague, is late here and been a looong night)


----------



## Shuu (Oct 16, 2005)

You're right. It's the ink the breeder used to clamp-tattoo his ear. It was a little sensitive yesterday but I'll try washing it off today.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 16, 2005)

He's gorgeous Shuu! Congratulations!:bunnydance:


----------



## sfritzp (Oct 16, 2005)

He is absolutely gorgeous!
And I kind of like the agua-marine color in the ear thing he's got going there...
I'm going to try to paint the inside of my Maggie's ear hot pink!
:wink


----------



## edwinf8936 (Oct 16, 2005)

*Shuu wrote: *


> Ihad him on the couch last night. Didn't even pee once. I'm sure thatwon't last, though.




Did you pick the rabbit to go with the couch or the couch to go with the rabbit?

Ed


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 16, 2005)

Yeah is it true shuu what Edwin said. lol Odin is too cute.


----------



##  (Oct 16, 2005)

Thats one handsomeBunny Dude Shuuuuuu , when canI come pick him up ????


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey Shuu, (that's why i missed you cause you didn't stay long)

CONGRATS!!!!! He is beautiful.

I am sooo glad you found him. when i didn't see you there i got worried that you were lost or something.

remember... you got a bunnysitter here anytime! 

lol

Nicole


----------



## ariel (Oct 17, 2005)

*Shuu wrote:*


> You're right. It's the ink the breeder used to clamp-tattoo his ear. It was a little sensitive yesterday but I'll try washing it off today.


I thought that was what it was, see I AM learning!!! LOL


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 17, 2005)

Shuu!!!! He's SO gorgeous!! I hated to miss the show, but I know I would have come home with a bunny too! I love his big ears - they look like the ears on the bunny in all the Telus TVcommercial.

Sooo sweet!! I WANT!!


----------



## Shuu (Oct 21, 2005)

I swear he's gotten bigger already...


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72 (Oct 21, 2005)

awww your doggies a cutie!!

I love odins big long ears :inlove:


----------



## doodle (Oct 21, 2005)

Oh wow, what a gorgeous bunny hunny! :inlove:


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 21, 2005)

How cute...I can't wait til the day the dog realizes Odin is bigger...:shock: If he tries to mount the dog...the poor thing will be scared to death!


----------



## brimmhere (Oct 22, 2005)

im planning out my bunny napping trip right now heehhehehehe watch him close shuu here i come lol he is just plain gorgeous!! :inlove:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 22, 2005)

Shuu,

You're not kidding about him growing so fast. I swear, there were times when I'd get up in the morning and really swore that Cali grew duringthe night. 

Like the energizer bunny, they just seem to keep growing, and growing,and growing. That said, they don't seem to realize that they're not 2lbs. Such Big Babies, in every sense of the term.

Give that nose a kiss for me. :kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 22, 2005)

I agree with you Carolyn about how fast theygrow. Like when we got MeatHead he was just a tiny lil 1.5lbs bub and in almost 4 months he gained 8.5lbs. What a big boy.

Shuu your bun is cute and beautiful. I love the pic with your dog. Too cute.


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 22, 2005)

Hey Shuu, loook over there...

**Grabs Odin and runs**

He is such a handsome guy.What does your dog think of the amazing growing bunny?


----------



## Shuu (Oct 22, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote:*


> He is such a handsome guy. What does your dog think of the amazing growing bunny?


She's undecided. Amber, my dog, will follow him around but when Odin decides he wants to sniff her or follow her, Amber will run for the hills. :laugh:


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey Shuu, just wondering how Odin is doing? 

(one more week till quaranteen is over for our boys:yes:

Also....um...where can i officially apply for some "visitation rights"?

LOL

Nicole


----------



## Shuu (Oct 25, 2005)

I guess this has become a bit of a picture thread...
















^ You can see a bit of his tongue here.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 25, 2005)

Aww he looks so cute trying to squeeze himself into that box.:inlove:


----------

